# Hasdil language school Konya, Turkey



## gnicole (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone worked at this school that could give me some insight about it? I am thinking of applying but have not heard much about the school. Any info would be great.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Konya is not the best place for expats. Ask them for a recon visit, with expenses to be paid by them.


----------

